# Positive News from Mexico



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

http://en-maktoob.news.yahoo.com/mexico-city-mulls-bullfighting-ban-052610413.html

After a year of procrastination, today a bill was approved to ban bullfighting in Mexico City. It's not law yet, but it is a very positive step indeed


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

:clap good news.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Wonderful news!


----------

